# Unfelt Fetal Movement



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

27 y/o F who is 31 weeks pregnant with her second baby (no bleeding or cramping) calls because she hasnt felt the baby move all day. You arrive and as she sits, you use your stethoscope to see if you can hear a faint heartbeat (yes I have done this many times, in this case didnt tell her what I was listening for). So you palpate her belly, you feel the butt on one side and the head on the other with hardening to the front implocating that baby is facing the spine. While you gently but firmly push on the baby, you feel babys butt shift a little, then shift a little more- you show the mom but you still ask if she wants to get an u/s because it would be a good idea to double check. Then the baby starts kicking as usual. Would you still insist a transport if the mom felt everything was ok now?


----------



## ERDoc (Jun 22, 2015)

It's mom's choice whether she wants to be transported or not.  I would encourage her to call her OB and go by POV if they think she should be seen.  She will need more than just an US.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 22, 2015)

As EMT's in the USA, for the sake of CYA, I think we should always officially suggest that they come with us.  However, it's ultimately up to the patient whether they want to come or not (most of the time, anyways).  Depending on how concerned I am, I'll try harder or not as hard to convince them.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

that is exactly what I was thinking. Generally (not all) moms have great intuition, but you can never ever be too cautious. Thanks guys!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 22, 2015)

Should have put headphones over belly and played Snoop Dogg


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

NOOOOOOO!!!!! Five Finger Death Punch maybe!! Oh wait.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2015)

Personally if the baby was moving and she said she could feel it Id ask if she wanted to go, had any other symptoms and was receiving regular prenatal care. If the answers were no, no, yes then I'd tell her she doesn't need to go and to follow up with her OB. If she answered no, no, no Id tell her to come just to get her to the OB floor and get her lined up with resources to receive prenatal care and have a wellness check for the fetus.


----------

